# Instant Cake Restore



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

hey guys... I'm trying to restore my Tivo TCD54040 and have InstantCake for the TCD540x with 5.3 software.... my software was up to date (i purchased IC a while back). The problem is, the HD is the original. So instant Cake says the drive is too small. 

My question concerns whether or not you could somehow trick IC to go ahead and do the restore on that hd? 

Also, IC says something about making sure I'm using the right software version, and that I could get my service dropped if it isnt. How prominent is that to happen? Why couldn't I just restore and update?

Thanks for any help in advance,

I really appreciate it.

-Joe


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Rushingjs said:


> hey guys... I'm trying to restore my Tivo TCD54040 and have InstantCake for the TCD540x with 5.3 software.... my software was up to date (i purchased IC a while back). The problem is, the HD is the original. So instant Cake says the drive is too small.
> 
> My question concerns whether or not you could somehow trick IC to go ahead and do the restore on that hd?
> 
> ...


The orignal Maxtor drive used in the 540 was about 41.5G and this can cause a problem if the drive you have is 40G

PM if you want a solution


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Why not just use IC on a larger drive? Why are you using it to restore the factory drive?


----------



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm poor... to be frank


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Rushingjs said:


> I'm poor... to be frank


Get in line! 

Was there a problem with the hard drive to start with? Why the restore? The reason I ask is because if you had a faulty hard drive, re-imaging the drive will not repair any physical problem that the drive may have.


----------



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

no, to be honest, I was trying to get shell access before I discovered that you needed a prom mod in order to modify the software on the 5x and 6x models. I successfully restored my hd with IC.... i didnt have the drives on the right IDE channels. 

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=355757


----------

